# Configuring Gentoo Server as an NTP Client and Server

## manu_leo

Hi Experts,

I have a question - Is it possible to configure a Server both as a NTP Server and Client ?

My scenario is - I have 10 servers running Gentoo. I want to sync one of the servers to the Internet ntp server and then want this machine to act as a NTP Server for the rest of the 9 machines. So, Machine X would act as an NTP CLIENT to the Internet NTP Server and act as NTP SERVER for the rest of the 9 machines.

Appreciate all your help in advance.

Thanks.

----------

## mvaterlaus

hi,

yes, this should be working. Just configure the server (ntpd) and client (ntp-client) according to the wiki [1]. I guess, this is the most common use case, since real time server hardware is not unexpensive.

[1]https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ntp

----------

## py-ro

ntpd is a ntp client by itself, wouldn't make sense any other way.

----------

